

Huge explosion rocks beijing International airport[pic] - chemcoder
https://twitter.com/richardlai/status/358551200444059648/photo/1

======
chemcoder
Before explosion :
[https://twitter.com/richardlai/status/358549117812736003/pho...](https://twitter.com/richardlai/status/358549117812736003/photo/1)

------
DamnYuppie
I hope no one was hurt.

Yet to be honest that is not a "Huge" explosion.

